# Knocking me on the price!!



## Pedal to the past (Feb 4, 2019)

I think it's truely sad that some one would ask me repeatedly to take 10 bucks less on a 50 dollar part like they really neeeded it than sell it as soon as they get it for 5 x the price they paid me and to top that all off they. Couldn't even use their own pictures they used mine off my site ....lol how sad and sneaky sad are people......are you really that hard up for money ......pretty grimy


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Feb 4, 2019)

sadly thats what keeps happening. i sold a bike to a guy for a good price...i lost a lil money on it but he seemed like he really wanted it for his collection. not even 3 days after getting it i see it parted out on ebay and at what he had things priced at it would of been a 2000 percent upgrade from what he paid for it. i was hot for like weeks. Then he asked to buy another bike from me. told him to kick rocks!!!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 4, 2019)

Harley Mclemore said:


> sadly thats what keeps happening. i sold a bike to a guy for a good price...i lost a lil money on it but he seemed like he really wanted it for his collection. not even 3 days after getting it i see it parted out on ebay and at what he had things priced at it would of been a 2000 percent upgrade from what he paid for it. i was hot for like weeks. Then he asked to buy another bike from me. told him to kick rocks!!!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




Kicking rocks seems very genteel to me.


----------



## Pedal to the past (Feb 4, 2019)

It's just sad they are that hard up, to talk me down ten bucks lol how sad then to sell it ...using my pics what a loser


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 4, 2019)

That sucks..been done to me before


----------



## abe lugo (Feb 4, 2019)

Once again.... so called “community”. Come on MODs???

I hate when it happens to me, I usually put them on the ignore list.
it was way more rampant a couple year ago.  It also makes you want to just ebay stuff.


----------



## bike (Feb 4, 2019)

Everyone has their own angle for fun in this hobby-I buy sell and trade and that is in my signature and that is half the fun for me- I never say I need it or it is for my collection unless that is true.


----------



## vincev (Feb 4, 2019)

There are some people that think they are big time "deal makers" because they flip a bike or a few parts and make a few bucks. These are not collectors.They are opportunists who think they are going to get rich by "nickle and diming" their way through life. Get a real job and make real money.lol


----------



## vincev (Feb 4, 2019)

Pedal to the past said:


> It's just sad they are that hard up, to talk me down ten bucks lol how sad then to sell it ...using my pics what a loser



what was the item ??


----------



## Boris (Feb 4, 2019)

You know what? I may just part out my mostly complete girls bike (in rough shape) rather than try to keep her all together! Hell, that's what whoever buys her at my "keeping her together" low price, is going to do anyway!!!!!


----------



## kccomet (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm much more of a keeper than a seller, although I've bought and sold plenty in my lifetime. I usually know what I want for something, thinking what I paid for it, but most important how much I like it. if I get my asking price which I usually do im fine. once you sell something its out of your control. how many times have you heard from the potential buyer, I can't make money on that price. props to the sellers and the flippers they keep stuff turning, it's almost always for sale, you just have to pay a little more and sometimes a whole lot more for it.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 4, 2019)

After I sell something I don’t care what the next person does with it. If they sell it and make a buck I’m fine with it; it is theirs to do what they please. I’d rather spend energy finding cool things rather than waste time thinking about things I have sold. 

I can appreciate you getting steamed if you are selling something for a “gift price” and the buyer is still asking for a discount.  Especially if they know full well the price is a fraction of true value.  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Feb 4, 2019)

moral of the story is to not give people your "cousins price" unless they are me.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 4, 2019)

Like @fordmike65  says " it is was it is "


----------



## Boris (Feb 4, 2019)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Like @fordmike65  says " it is was it is "



It was like what is?


----------



## 5760rj (Feb 4, 2019)

Boris said:


> You know what? I may just part out my mostly complete girls bike (in rough shape) rather than try to keep her all together! Hell, that's what whoever buys her at my "keeping her together" low price, is going to do anyway!!!!!



someday boris im going to have to meet you.......


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 4, 2019)

Boris said:


> It was like what is?




Well, what is this post about? Thee original post .


----------



## Boris (Feb 4, 2019)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Well, what is this post about? Thee original post .



So the what was a post?


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 4, 2019)

What gripes my ass, is when a buyer tells me that it will remain in their collection and they will give me first right of recision to buy and then sell it to someone else, without regards to our agreement.
They will never have the privilege to buy from me, again.
This is the item I sold.


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 5, 2019)

It's annoying for sure,  I tend to price what I think are extremely fair prices, 99% of my items go at list price, cause they are fair. 

I get scolded for pricing too cheap at times, lol.

Let me know if you want my list of scum "do not sell"


----------



## the tinker (Feb 5, 2019)

Get used to it. That's the way it is and it will never change. Days later, you are angry, and the person who scammed you has long forgotten about it.   If you are selling something, you've made a statement   "I no longer want it."  Forget about it.


----------



## Viewmaster (Feb 5, 2019)

Nobody ever died from a snake bite...

(#thinkaboutit)


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 5, 2019)

Dave man, I believe the OP is talking about liars, someone saying they need a part, and cheap too, then flip it.

I agree, if it's for sale who cares what happens after,  I set a price,  go nuts after that,  but don't ask for favors just to flip it.


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 5, 2019)

Viewmaster said:


> Nobody ever died from a snake bite...
> 
> (#thinkaboutit)



Ya lost me,  is it the venom not the bite that kills. Lol


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 5, 2019)

I don't listen to anyone's bullcrap story I know the market and put a price on it. They start Hee Hawing around I tell them there it is its for sale. A true good friend I will do a favor for and help them out. Otherwise to many slippery people out there, I don't have time for their crap.


----------



## vincev (Feb 5, 2019)

5760rj said:


> someday boris im going to have to meet you.......



you are not missing anything.


----------



## 5760rj (Feb 5, 2019)

vincev said:


> you are not missing anything.



hahaha, now that i think of it i think i should meet you also, wonder what boris has to say to that?


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 5, 2019)

Pedal to the past said:


> ...like they really neeeded it...









nobody “need” any old bike stuff and time soon come when everything gets sold or pushed in


----------



## 5760rj (Feb 5, 2019)

rustjunkie said:


> nobody “need” any old bike stuff and time soon come when everything gets sold or pushed in
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pretty much, hahaha


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 5, 2019)

When I was at memory lane last year for the first time it cracked me up how often someone bought something from a few rows down and then put it out for sale at a higher price minutes later. I think I seen the same bike at 5 different locations with a different asking price. I sell quite often but I sell to buy the stuff I like.


----------



## catfish (Feb 5, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> When I was at memory lane last year for the first time it cracked me up how often someone bought something from a few rows down and then put it out for sale at a higher price minutes later. I think I seen the same bike at 5 different locations with a different asking price. I sell quite often but I sell to buy the stuff I like.




It's not unusual for a bike to trade hands five or six times at Memory Lane.


----------



## the tinker (Feb 5, 2019)

This hobby is fun and I love the circus. I win some and , well...some stuff I've taken a bath on. Interesting thing is, some folks get so pissed about one bad transaction they've made here on the CABE  and lack of expected support from Cabe membership, that they disappear ... never to be heard from again.  How sad is that? 
 If you are a seller at Memory Lane, it's always fun to watch Ebay the following week. I've seen stuff I've sold sitting on the bay, unsold, like Otis Redding...for a long, long time.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 5, 2019)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> What gripes my ass, is when a buyer tells me that it will remain in their collection and they will give me first right of recision to buy and then sell it to someone else, without regards to our agreement.
> They will never have the privilege to buy from me, again.
> This is the item I sold.
> 
> ...



That is WILD!!!


----------



## phantom (Feb 5, 2019)

I make a point of just buying an item ( complete bike or accessory )at what I can get it for. I have no interest in saying it's for my Aunt Martha or It's a part I have been searching for years to complete a project or any other reasons at all. It's actually not the sellers business why I want something. Why open a can of worms that doesn't need to be.


----------



## Balloonatic (Feb 5, 2019)

This is definitely not the case for me with 99% of my dealings with folks on the CABE, but recently I sold an ND two speed rear end with shifters, etc. to another CABER from the 'for sale' section. I put a very nice price on it, well under what I probably could have gotten on ebay for it. I posted lots of large clear photos of it as well, and even told the buyer to please ask for more photos and be sure he knew what he was getting and that he wanted it. I don't know that much about these ND 2 speed set ups, in fact had just posted questions about IDing what I had, so I expected buyers to look at the pix and decide if it's right for them.

Well, the buyer received the thing quickly and well packed, and I sent a tracking number immediately. It was exactly as described and photographed, but the buyer decided to say I misrepresented it and wanted me to adjust the price. I told him to just return it, but the only response I got from him said he would always remember me as a "dishonest seller". Again, I replied to "send it back", but never got a response after that. His only goal was to further negotiate the already good price, and grind me down further. 

Soon after, I noticed an ebay seller (coincidentally with the very same name as the CABE handle of this buyer) selling just the shifter, and it closed for more than half the price of all the stuff I sold him. I looked at his past sales, and clearly he has been trying to get parts from CABERs  at the lowest possible prices, then sell on ebay to make his profit. It's his right, of course to buy low and sell high, but this kind of grinding tactic with a private seller is really abhorrent to me when it's really just to make more money. The end result is I will think twice before listing something here for a good price instead of just going straight to ebay with it. It only takes one bad, money grubbing actor to ruin the goodwill of sellers here on the CABE. The bike community as a whole is quite wonderful, and I've had many, many good exchanges with folks here. I've forged some excellent friendships along the way, but sadly there are people like this exploiting the goodwill and good nature of sellers here for their own personal gain. I will not name this buyer, but if you want to avoid the same fate with him, PM me and I'll fill you in. Now that I know his game, I will certainly avoid him altogether in the future.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 5, 2019)

parassita della bicicletta


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 5, 2019)

As much as we like to complain about Ebay it does get the job done and I have to say that selling here on the Cabe has been pretty frustrating lately.  Seems like there is an epidemic of flaky buyers who make offers and then evaporate into thin air. I always end my replies with "Let me know what you'd like to do."  Why is it so hard to grant this simple courtesy?


----------



## Balloonatic (Feb 5, 2019)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> parassita della bicicletta




*Va bene! Ben detto! *


----------



## bike (Feb 5, 2019)

catfish said:


> It's not unusual for a bike to trade hands five or six times at Memory Lane.



My foggy brain remembers going to Brimfield 30 years ago and hearing dealers say "It left the field  for $x" Telling stories of an item that entered low and was flipped several times on the same antique flea market field...Some times for thousands of percent higher.'
I think it is great if someone sells an item they bought from me at a profit- they will come back and buy more...


----------



## ranman (Feb 5, 2019)

kccomet said:


> I'm much more of a keeper than a seller, although I've bought and sold plenty in my lifetime. I usually know what I want for something, thinking what I paid for it, but most important how much I like it. if I get my asking price which I usually do im fine. once you sell something its out of your control. how many times have you heard from the potential buyer, I can't make money on that price. props to the sellers and the flippers they keep stuff turning, it's almost always for sale, you just have to pay a little more and sometimes a whole lot more for it.



I’ve bought a lot from you kccomet and have always found you to be fair and reputable. You don’t usually try to squeeze the last dime out of anything but sell for a fair price. In other words some meat left on the bone. I appreciate that.


----------



## Balloonatic (Feb 5, 2019)

I should clarify a bit here; I have been a collector/dealer of all sorts of vintage collectibles for over 40 years. In that time dealing with people, I've heard every line in the book that people use to get a better price. Is it annoying to have someone tell you they really want it for their collection, or their dying uncle who had it as a kid,   only to see them flip it immediately for a fat profit? Of course! But it's how it is in our capitalist society, it's how it is (as so many have said above) so sellers don't be naive. My attitude for years now is once I sell something, I don't care what someone does with it... they can sell it for a big profit, or run it over with their truck, I don't really care - if I got my price for it, that's all that matters. If I sold it too cheaply, or fell for their BS, that's on me; they won't get the chance to do it a second time though.

I'd venture to say 99% of us would like to buy something at the _*lowest*_ price possible, and when we sell something we want to get the *highest* price we can... that's simply human nature, especially in our system of trade. My problem here really is those who try to leverage a seller to negotiate a better price *after the fact,*  especially when the thing was a bargain to begin with... *THAT'S* what I find despicable. I offered this buyer a remedy; a full return/refund but he still tried guilting me, and essentially threatening my reputation if I didn't give him a discount. It happens on ebay too, buyers leveraging a rebate or refund, but there at least you have an advocate (in both ebay and Paypal) to settle baseless complaints designed solely to lower the price, or threats of affecting reputation (leaving negative feedback). Here, this buyer is inferring he'll tell others in this community that I'm dishonest, it's obscene really, and sad he's willing to stoop to that just to get a couple of bucks back. It goes far beyond BS-ing me to get the best price out of the gate, it's downright malicious, and abhorrent, and lacks the* honor* I usually see here on the CABE.


----------



## vincev (Feb 5, 2019)

I would guess that most members on the Cabe are straight up and good people.Every hobby has those that feel they can get rich  by playing games a dollar at a time. I guess there would not be bike show/swap meets if we didnt have sellers at the shows.Most sellers I have met over the years are good for the hobby.I know of some that play cut throat and try to retire on bike show money. Its the circle of life in bike collecting.First you take an original and strip the money parts off.Second is to sell the remains to usually a new collector.The new owner of the project now has to look for the money parts to finish the project he just bought at the price the seller wants. The cycle starts over again.lol  All the friends/sellers I see at the bike shows are good people and really enjoy the hobby


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 5, 2019)

Boris is King!


----------



## OhioJones (Feb 5, 2019)

Retire on bike show money!? Sounds like tap water and ramen to me.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Feb 7, 2019)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> What gripes my ass, is when a buyer tells me that it will remain in their collection and they will give me first right of recision to buy and then sell it to someone else, without regards to our agreement.
> They will never have the privilege to buy from me, again.
> This is the item I sold.
> 
> ...



What a shame for a complete bike like that to be parted out.


----------



## vincev (Feb 7, 2019)

A true collector has respect for the hobby and not just trying to make a buck.There are certain bikes that are acceptable parts bikes.Some bikes should be kept together.Another thing that a shame is the typical restorer.To take a bike with nice patina and strip it down and "restore' it also is a shame/


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 7, 2019)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> What gripes my ass, is when a buyer tells me that it will remain in their collection and they will give me first right of recision to buy and then sell it to someone else, without regards to our agreement.
> They will never have the privilege to buy from me, again.
> This is the item I sold.
> 
> ...


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 7, 2019)

When I offer something for sale, I generally don't give a hoot what the buyer does with the item...
my attitude changes a Tiny bit if they give you the song and dance about how it's going to be a 
"keeper" ....been looking for ever....then sell it shortly after.
If it's a keeper?  Then keep it.
If it's not a keeper...don't even state your intent....do what ever you want.

If someone wants to flip something I sold them... power to them!  Even a feel good moment
as I'm thinking a gave that person a good price or wholesale and they can run with it and make a $

Keepers are keepers...for a good long while (how long? I guess we have yet to determine)
.... when a stated 'keeper' is flipped instantly?
Douchie move always by the buyer.


----------



## bike (Feb 7, 2019)

Most buyers want a whole bike at a parts price less discount for buying a pile-people that want to keep bikes whole should pay  premium for gathering all the parts in one place-alas!
That said I do not part good originals unless I only get ridiculous offers. Buyers are not always the white knight. Time for my ramen.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Feb 9, 2019)

Just let it go! What is done cannot be undone. Hoarders don’t have your silly problems cause we are so tight we squeak when we walk, and our barns are packed to the rafters with stuff. Lol


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Feb 9, 2019)

I can understand “feelings” any one of us may have for a bike, but if you get upset because you sold someone something and they didn’t do with it as you thought they should or said they would, just remember that before you owned it, someone else owned it, and maybe someone before them, should everyone in this chain of ownership be upset? Just a thought guys, we get attached to “stuff”, I’m as guilty as anyone.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Feb 9, 2019)

Bottom line is KARMA. I agree with all that these guys are douches, and that is their problem. They have to step on toes for every nickel and score and live with the stress. We get to learn from their mistakes and enjoy life and our hobbies.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 9, 2019)

vincev said:


> There are some people that think they are big time "deal makers" because they flip a bike or a few parts and make a few bucks. These are not collectors.They are opportunists who think they are going to get rich by "nickle and diming" their way through life. Get a real job and make real money.lol



Some would even call it "The Art of the Deal"! In my experience, these are the same folks who are always the first caller on craigslist ads, who say "what's the least you'll take for it?"


----------



## Coot (Feb 9, 2019)

I always tell folks whether it's going to stay in my collection or if I'm going to sell it. Also, if I'm going to sell it I let them know what my expected margin is going to be. Seems like the fair thing to do.


----------



## Contadino (Feb 9, 2019)

It has happened to me before too. But I figure I only sell things for a price I am happy with. No one is forcing me to sell.  Once I sell it, it is out of my mind, and I don't worry about it anymore.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 9, 2019)

Harley Mclemore said:


> sadly thats what keeps happening. i sold a bike to a guy for a good price...i lost a lil money on it but he seemed like he really wanted it for his collection. not even 3 days after getting it i see it parted out on ebay and at what he had things priced at it would of been a 2000 percent upgrade from what he paid for it. i was hot for like weeks. Then he asked to buy another bike from me. told him to kick rocks!!!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



I totally agree  with your statement on people trying to get some thing for nothing and then turn around and sell it for 10000% more than they paid for it. Like the guy on e-bay who thinks that 26" coppertone frames are worth $250.00 for a corroded frame, dented fenders and crank rack and chain guard.


----------



## bashton (Feb 11, 2019)

When it comes to bikes and parts, I am more of a collector than seller, but will occasionally offer up some stuff that I dont need. I price it fairly and more often than not, it sells. I have found that there are always some people, (mostly dealers) that always ask for a "deal" or make an unreasonable offer. If I know the item is priced fairly, I pass on the offer.

Seems rampant at the bike shows, and there are always those special people that always want to beat you up, even if your item is priced well below market value.

As many of you know, I'm also the guy that pays your asking price promptly and happily if it is fair.

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within the Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## bike (Feb 11, 2019)

I have been taught by buyers at my stall to at least ask for the BEST PRICE even though I stupidly pay the asking when I think reasonable (have been the object of ridicule)


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 11, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> When I was at memory lane last year for the first time it cracked me up how often someone bought something from a few rows down and then put it out for sale at a higher price minutes later. I think I seen the same bike at 5 different locations with a different asking price. I sell quite often but I sell to buy the stuff I like.




If it wasn't sold it wouldn't have been for sale on another table , it goes round and round ...


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 11, 2019)

vincev said:


> There are some people that think they are big time "deal makers" because they flip a bike or a few parts and make a few bucks. These are not collectors.They are opportunists who think they are going to get rich by "nickle and diming" their way through life. Get a real job and make real money.lol




Cut and Dry , were on the web , I can't see you maybe your in a wheelchair typing with your nose ? But you need a job !!


----------



## Barto (Feb 11, 2019)

Mostly I buy, but once in a while I sell - but not very often.  I did once see someone buy a GI Joe and move it a few tables down and increase the price, I was a bit shocked at the time but whatever!
If I see a price that I think is fair, I pay for it.  If I think it's too much, I make an offer, if it's been for sale forever, I make an offer - you dont have to accept. Just because someone prices something doesn't mean it's worth the $$$$.


----------



## vincev (Feb 11, 2019)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Cut and Dry , were on the web , I can't see you maybe your in a wheelchair typing with your nose ? But you need a job !!



Sounds like we struck a nerve.lol


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 11, 2019)

..


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Feb 11, 2019)

Time to grow up and quit whining.  If you sell something, it's DONE.  Forget about it.  If you sold it too cheap, you just got an education, and that is rarely free.  Been there many times, and still learning.


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 11, 2019)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Well, what is this post about? Thee original post .



Ugh


----------



## Free Wheel (Feb 12, 2019)

You got BS'ed. Plenty of good people in this hobby, but plenty of BS'ers too. Going to hit one sooner or later if you buy and sell enough... sorry to say. "I need the Elgin Bluebird ornament to complete my otherwise perfect blue bird..." and the usual sob story. Then suddenly, charky turns around and tries to pull a $150 profit over what you sold it to him for because you feel bad. It happens. You learn not to sell to these clowns. 

And then there are some people in this hobby who, when you talk to them, you can just tell they like bike crap but have stuff wrong in the head. People who have six Elgin Bluebirds but piss themselves silly at night and haven't had a date since 1981. They exist...


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 12, 2019)

vincev said:


> Sounds like we struck a nerve.lol




Lol , nah just just delt a disease that keeps me from working anymore,  lol


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 12, 2019)

1st Responders!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 13, 2019)

bike said:


> I have been taught by buyers at my stall to at least ask for the BEST PRICE even though I stupidly pay the asking when I think reasonable (have been the object of ridicule)




Me and you both bud


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duchess (Feb 13, 2019)

I don't understand the success of sob-story buyer tactics in this market—nobody _needs_ any of this stuff, it's all luxury. Even people who need a bicycle, don't need (or probably even want) an antique. I'd laugh in someone's face for trying that on me then mock them soundly so that they'd either walk away crying or giving me the double bird.


----------



## OhioJones (Feb 13, 2019)

Free Wheel said:


> You got BS'ed. Plenty of good people in this hobby, but plenty of BS'ers too. Going to hit one sooner or later if you buy and sell enough... sorry to say. "I need the Elgin Bluebird ornament to complete my otherwise perfect blue bird..." and the usual sob story. Then suddenly, charky turns around and tries to pull a $150 profit over what you sold it to him for because you feel bad. It happens. You learn not to sell to these clowns.
> 
> And then there are some people in this hobby who, when you talk to them, you can just tell they like bike crap but have stuff wrong in the head. People who have six Elgin Bluebirds but piss themselves silly at night and haven't had a date since 1981. They exist...




Wait, I piss the bed uncontrollably on a regular basis. Why didn't anyone tell me I should've been given several Bluebirds?


----------

